# grinding straight razors?



## inferno (Apr 9, 2021)

here is how its done supposedly


and like this, look how easy this is.


but i dont have a machine like this  and its highly unlikely my bosses would allow me to build one of these at work.

but you can also do it "manually" like this. but unfortunately i dont have a machine like this either.


so now i wonder what the options are for grinding these?

i'm thinking a biggish rubber wheel with sandpaper cylinders in a hand held diegrinder. you know the ones you slide over the wheel. 
and then some kind of fixture.

also considering half round files.

and also considering making a T grind that i would "mill" out in a lathe (putting an endmill in the chuck and then have the blade in the tool holder). 

suggestions?


----------



## RDalman (Apr 9, 2021)

You won't get away from the finish grinding where you need to chase it down to flexing thin. So a 50-100mm wheel of some kind I'd say.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 9, 2021)

Butch probably has some pics on his IG account that show some razor grinding/ finishing.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Apr 10, 2021)

Or you could come to the Texas Razor Meet in February and forge and grind a razor or two while you are there. 
It's a hands on meet with several accomplished makers guiding newbies through the process. Along with a great social scene.

And don't say "It's too far" we have a guy who comes from Belgium every year.


----------

